# Help with system freeze - Intel 82801 PCI Bridge problem?

## lexvictory

I recently upgraded my Gentoo box (a home server) with a Gigabyte X79-UD3 motherboard, core i7 3930k, 1600mhz DDR3 and SSD (root partition was copied to SSD).

Since the upgrades I've been getting random freezes - the whole system freezes and won't display anything on the monitor when turned on after the freeze. Sometimes it appears to freeze during the init process, as services are being started.

They seem to be happening less than when I first installed the hardware, but still seems to be happening - the server runs 24/7. I have updated the BIOS to the latest version.

It also only seems to be happening when relatively idle - linpack, ffmpeg and iperf all run fine. Also happens when overclocked or not.

What should I be looking at to figure this out?

Kernel config: http://xandervictory.id.au/kernelconfig

Dmesg for current boot: http://xandervictory.id.au/dmesg25-4-12Last edited by lexvictory on Mon Apr 30, 2012 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

Run memtest86 on it for a day or so, to rule out bad RAM,

and check your power supply as well.

EDIT: please also pester Gigabyte support about this:

```

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x08] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0a] lapic_id[0x0a] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x09] lapic_id[0x09] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0b] lapic_id[0x0b] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x00] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 0, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

```

the IOAPIC has the same ID as the boot processors local APIC,  This is a bug in all Gigabyte BIOSes

which Linux doesn't cope with very well.  I complained about this as well (880GX board) and

received a special BIOS from them in which all APICs (be it local or IO) had unique IDs.

Since then Linux has been running worry-free.

----------

## lexvictory

Memtest86+ ran without errors - tho required a cold reboot to get it to finish the init process

Does it mean anything that when it freezes during init it usually always freezes between starting smbd and nmbd?

Just saw your edit now; is there a particular contact method/link you would recommend using?

----------

## roarinelk

I just used their support/feedback form. You need to be patient though, might take a while

for them to get what you really want :)

----------

## lexvictory

ok, further information has come to hand: the freezing issue is probably due to the wireless N pci card.

Discovered the server freezes when a wireless client is connected to the wireless N card / hostapd, confirmed by re-enabling hostapd and finding it froze a few moments later when the laptop connected to it.

Is this pci issue related to the APIC things? am I missing a kernel driver for the pci bridge (not sure if mb has native PCI)? PCI voltage issue?

----------

## lexvictory

nope, dont think it has that one

```
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a5)
```

```
sudo lspci |grep -i bridge

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge DMI2 (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge IIO PCI Express Root Port 1a (rev 07)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge IIO PCI Express Root Port 2a (rev 07)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge IIO PCI Express Root Port 3a in PCI Express Mode (rev 07)

00:11.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Patsburg PCI Express Virtual Root Port (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev b5)

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev b5)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a5)
```

----------

## lexvictory

Well gigabyte support were practically useless, got told to try windows.

Even after mentioning discovering it was the PCI card not much help was given; from what I can understand of the bad english I need to try another PCI card (not tried the 10/100 LAN card I had in the old system yet) 

and check if the power supply is enough (though I'm not sure how exactly to do that, and its only the motherboard/cpu/RAM that have changed)

I ended up just buying a PCI Express Wireless N card (with more features anyway) and that has been working fine.

EDIT: I think googling the particular model of PCI bridge brings up similar problems to this and I don't think I found one with a solution.

----------

